# NSW 24/11 Mako Aerial Antics . Syd Nth Side



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Alarm call at 3am was rough but somehow it's not that bad when your going fishing. 
Met the guys for some live bait collection ( where I struggled to catch one and was hoping it wasn't a sign of things to come ) before launching at 5'ish into an awesome looking morning.








First livie over the side had my anticipation levels high even though not alot of promise was showing on my sounder. I slowly worked along the drop and eventually little Yakka got nervous and my rod loaded , unfortunately not setting the hook and it was rejected, little Yakka was a bit worse for wear but I figured something still may want to eat him so he went back in for a swim be it half floating swim, turned out a healthy Red Tail Kingfish { Sgt Baker ;-) } wanted it for breakfast, bugger !

Yakka 2 was sent in , being a larger model, I again had high hopes. At this stage I noticed Poppy'd was onto a solid fish in deeper water , he was getting strecthed before he pulled the hook, poor bugger was gutted .

I made my way further east working my second rod with a plastic when I noticed the livie rod loading, this is where it got interesting. By the time I composed myself and reached for the rod, this missle launched in front of me clean out of the water, pirouetting sywards... :shock: _*SHIT IT'S A MAKO *_ approxamite size was around 4ft mark, I didn't realize at that stage it was hooked to my line until the braid shot off in the direction of the shark...Oh SHIT!! was the thought pattern. It again launched skywards, it was an impressive sight to see for all that were there watching, Unfortunately it never lept out agian as it would have been an awesome photo .A Few shorts seconds of chaos followed when my rod leash got tangled , got that sorted , then the thoughts of what I'm going to do with a Mako Shark if I get it yak side started :shock: ,I did eventually manage to get the shark within 10ft of the Kayak before it bit through the line and dissapeared. Probably a god send with Mako's being so unpredictable , still I would have loved a photo for the wall 

The rest of the day saw a group of us having fun with a few Rats, there were also reports of a few keepers that got away yak side.
















Hopefully , someone may have been quick enough to get some footage of the Mako and post it , fingers crossed


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, that's about as close as I'd want to be to a mako in the yak. Those things are mental.

I went out off Cronulla this morning and had 2 yakkas stolen off the hooks, might have been a really big squid, cos I couldnt set the hooks into it.

Good work.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great report and just goes to show it's never the same twice out there. I've never seen a Mako leaping, wish I was there.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

great report, made it out with PaulB this morning, with MrX showing up later. Pretty quiet overall, picked up a few rats. On the way in I hooked up to a very good fish, thought it may of been another shark as I had 150m of line out on the surface at one stage, 30min after hook up a very big king was boat side only to throw the hook as I was lining up a gaff shot. Ah well next time.

David


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Southerly said:


> great report, made it out with PaulB this morning, with MrX showing up later. Pretty quiet overall, picked up a few rats. On the way in I hooked up to a very good fish, thought it may of been another shark as I had 150m of line out on the surface at one stage, 30min after hook up a very big king was boat side only to throw the hook as I was lining up a gaff shot. Ah well next time.
> 
> David


Shame about the gaff shot but after a 30 minute fight I can sense you're not too disappointed he won his freedom. What did you catch the big fella on?


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Southerly said:


> a very big king was boat side only to throw the hook as I was lining up a gaff shot


 Bad Luck , atleast you managed to see it. Heard a similar thing happened to Tom yesterday, unfortunately he never saw it.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Entertaining weekend on the water - even if nobody took anything home for the barby.

*Saturday:*

Heard the "Did you see that guy on the canoe fighting the mako!!!!" a few times. (must have gotshark'd?)

Hundreds of racing skis were leaving the beach as I headed in, and had to deal with the usual question: "Any great whites spotted today?". The answer: "Nah, just a mako".

Had a livey on the downrigger, and another unweighted on the surface. Found the kings on the sounder, the downrigged livey agitated, surface livey freaked out - turned around to see water boiling, and yellow tails flopping all around him. Too big a bait for the rats though - so he survived. Pulled him in, and lobbed out a whole squid on a light plastics rod, for instant hook-up and surprisingly heavy run. A 70cm (or so) king eventually popped up yak side 5 minutes later (a couple of hundred metres from hook-up), but pulled the hook when he saw my net. Called the boys over on the radio. The next one was smaller, measured 65 on the mark, so back he went. The cavalry arrived, but the next few fish (all on squid) were sub 60. The oversized downrigged livey was untroubled.

Flat out on the way home, inside all the usual marks, the surface livey was monstered by something huge, pulling heavy drag at high speed for 10 seconds, until the 30lb leader snapped near the hook. No kings in close? Shark? Who knows?

*Sunday:*

Late start, nothing, no fish out there. Ran into a ragged Southerly on the way back in, pale, covered in sweat, fingers bleeding, slumped over at the point of exhaustion. Smoke was wafting from his reel. He couldn't talk, so never figured out what happened to him.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Great to see you all getting onto a few. That Mako experience would have been awesome!!!! niiiiice


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

MrX said:


> Ran into a ragged Southerly on the way back in, pale, covered in sweat, fingers bleeding, slumped over at the point of exhaustion. Smoke was wafting from his reel. He couldn't talk, so never figured out what happened to him.


Made me chuckle Tom.


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

Sitting in quite disappointment after loosing my fish of the day looking straight ahead thinking what could I have done better? lots of boats around, a charter boat to left Get Sharked to the right. kayaks all over the place then straight in front me me a MAKO jumps high in the air rotating a couple of times. Did I see that???? was that a SHARK ??? did anyone else see that?? then I hear a call from behind me thats a [email protected] Mako. I hear Brent I am on ! I think to myelf I wonder what he has hooked and if he saw the shark. I see his rod load up again after a split second of trying to untangle himself BAM the flying Mako explodes out of the water on the other side of his yak does a flip and I think to myself he has hooked the shark GET THE CAMERA QUICK ! I filmed the next couple of min's to laughter and cheers. It gets closer to the yak I tell him I want a photo before he lets it go then POP his shoulders drop and head goes down.
I said to him what would you have done if you got it to the yak ? He said I dont know but if it had jumped in I was getting out ! 
So close.
I have only once seen a Mako jump on youtube and thought was that real? Now I have seen it ! I tell people and they go ohyaeh thinking its just another fishing story. 
What a top day. lots of Kayaks on the water with smiles and stories of the day. Small kings but a big day. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looking out over the water after packing up Brent ask's whats the go with all the boats stalking us today ? They were so close at times they were asking if they had gone over our lines a few times, engines running while sitting beside us. Got me thinking. I said to Brent when you think about it if you have say 8-12 kayak's on the water all with sounders on looking for schools of fish, If I was a boater I guess I would head for the kayakers to. I would give them more space then a couple of meters!!!!.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Pretty rare seeing a mako at Longy, must be lucky. Glad I wasn't as lucky.
No livebait action apart from one yakka being gill raked and spat. Jigged about a half dozen rats during the morning but they were all tiny. Don't worry too much about the boats Poppy it's to be expected on a weekend at this time of year. The regular boaties are quite friendly and will fish come right over. It goes both ways when visiting them. I don't know how many more times I can get up earlier to catch livies though. Tom you are a machine going out Sat and Sun.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Good read boys, exciting stuff!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

That first photo is a cracker SBD. Have you got a way to upload that in Hi Res?


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Those first two shots are fantastic SDB ,love that angle of the sunrise shot, what camera are you using? . May have to get a housing for my SLR after seeing these. Awesome!

Arghh the memories , that Mako had me strecthed in shot 3 and the dissapointment shot says it all. Thanks Dave


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

x2 what were these taken with?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Those mako jumps were special. The second one was a beauty, fully 2 -3 feet out of the water! I got some video of the fight but only after the 2 jumps had been completed  
It was a great day on the water for me. Upgraded my kingy PB to 55cm (still well under legal), 2 keeper snapper (35 and 38cm) and a couple of stud trevally (50cm). Broke a rod on a big beastie which took a liking to a whole squid and lost a couple of big trevally yakside as I didn't have a net. Red kingfish - Sgt Baker were bloody everywhere though! took one on a surface squid bait on the drop off which I recycled as bait to claim my kingy PB. Yes that's right Kingy's eat Sargo's!  (At least something does)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Seargent Baker as bait? good thinking 99. Mate that trev is an absolute horse, quality fish right there.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Seargent Baker as bait? good thinking 99. Mate that trev is an absolute horse, quality fish right there.


Yeh Jim : cut the fillets into thin long slices. I used it on a 1/4 ounce jig head in size 1/0.

The trevally and rats were thick and at times I had them schooled up under my yak. It was cool to see one hooked followed by 10 or so of his mates!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> avayak wrote:
> "Pretty rare seeing a mako at Longy, must be lucky. Glad I wasn't as lucky."


Brings back memories:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=44190&p=455148#p455148


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Beautiful morning, once the livie shuffle was sorted. I buggered my medium spin combo first cast (terminal failure of Okuma SA II 3000 due to misuse & neglect), so was down to livies and jigs straight off. Dropped a livey over, I released it still swimming strongly 3 hours later, unmolested. A few rats on jigs to pass the time, and some happy snaps for the album. The mako was exciting, but probably best lost while not too close. 2000 skis on the beach when we came back in.

Pics are taken with a Canon G12 in a housing.


BrettoQLD said:


> Have you got a way to upload that in Hi Res?


Special limited time offer here
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kqnau41vcpcbgmb/IMG_3398c.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/exylio3kws9evid/IMG_3423c.jpg


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

sbd said:


> Special limited time offer here


Cheers mate. I think that will be the new desktop wallpaper for the work computer.


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

What a great session. Stupid time for me to have surgery! :? 
Your pics are truly jawdropping Dave (sbd).


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

:wink: :wink: :wink:


> Special limited time offer here
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kqnau41vcpcbgmb/IMG_3398c.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/exylio3kws9evid/IMG_3423c.jpg


Thanks for the 1+mb versions.
I'd love to see the max res as aposter!


----------

